# Check out the vintage cameras on this blog



## gbarce (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi.

I'm new to this forum.

I just wanted to share these recent posts on my blogs on some vintage cameras that we took out of storage for some spring cleaning.  

Here's the link:

This Old House: Cameras

Check them out.  

I was also hoping that you could educate me on these old cameras.

I am taking up photography as a hobby but I am just limiting myself to digital phoography at this point.


----------



## Retrocamera (Nov 6, 2009)

The Rolleiflex is popular and stilles used by many (I don't have one myself though). The Leicas ofcourse are fantastic. Personaly I like the feel of the Exakta. I'm not an expert of any of these though, just wanted to say: nice posts


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 10, 2009)

gbarce said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!

What do you need to know about these cameras or collecting? Ask away...


----------



## gbarce (Nov 11, 2009)

Well - first off I guess is how do I get them nice and running?  

I live in the Philippines and I am not sure if there are any specialty shops that service old cameras like these.  But its pretty daunting to do it myself-- there is the nagging fear that I may do more harm than good.

1) Off hand I guess cleaning the lens is a first step.  With somany years of grime and dust on them --is there a special way of cleaning them?

2) How do I clean the insides?

3)  What parts are the most problematic in old cameras?  Which parts should I check first


----------



## maoparungao (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're familiar with hidalgo st.in Quiapo. That's the place to look for camera technicians who can probably restore your camera. I think you should look for the Columbia Photo shop, beside the shop are stairs, you go to the second floor and you will find rows of camera technicians who would restoreyour camera.


----------

